# why did you choose the Avatar you are using on TalkedAbout ?



## Alli

This is meant as a companion thread to the user name thread.

I change my avatar often, but I pretty much always use photos of myself, the same as I use my own name. Which reminds me..I should change it again soon!


----------



## Edd

I took my pic last year in Venice, Italy. It was a tiny bar with a window section to serve drinks to pedestrians. I ordered a drink and sat by the water waiting for the wife to be done inside a store.

The sign was just part of the decor. I found the phrasing funny, English as a second language style. Don’t know why I picked it, aside from being a functional alcoholic. Which reminds me, it’s my day off and almost noon. Time to have a homemade dark ‘n stormy by the water. Beautiful weather in New Hampshire today.


----------



## Alli

Edd70 said:


> I took my pic last year in Venice, Italy. It was a tiny bar with a window section to serve drinks to pedestrians. I ordered a drink and sat by the water waiting for the wife to be done inside a store.
> 
> The sign was just part of the decor. I found the phrasing funny, English as a second language style. Don’t know why I picked it, aside from being a functional alcoholic. Which reminds me, it’s my day off and almost noon. Time to have a homemade dark ‘n stormy by the water. Beautiful weather in New Hampshire today.



I had to click through your profile to see the full picture. Avatars just never do photos justice.


----------



## Renzatic

Because King Uglycat is the symbol of all things good and rad in the world.


----------



## Clix Pix

In most forums where I participate I always use photos I've shot and once in a while I finally remember to change them!  This avatar is a photo that I shot earlier this autumn and several people commented how much they liked it when I shared the full image.   Maybe today or tomorrow I'll swap it out for something fresh and new now.  I've certainly got plenty of candidates!    On MR I use the same avatar that I've had since the early days, when iBlue (anyone remember her?) made it and when I said how much I loved it, graciously gave it to me to use as an avatar, and I've been very fond of my sparkly Apple ever since.  The only problem is that now on Xenforo the Apple no longer sparkles, as the avatars aren't allowed to be moveable GIFs any more.

ETA 11/24/2020:  Have just swapped out avatars again, as I plan to do periodically and when the mood strikes me.  

As for using my real name on forums, I don't, I just use Clix Pix.   Years and years ago I vaguely recall using my real name but that was on a professional listserv or something, rather than on a newsgroup or more public type of forum.


----------



## Eric

Because no matter how much I bitch about their products I want Apple to shut up and take my money.


----------



## rdrr

Just like the avatar, I am old and I yell at many things.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> Because no matter how much I bitch about their products I want Apple to shut up and take my money.



So which of the Macs announced today are you ordering?


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> So which of the Macs announced today are you ordering?



I'm sticking with my old iMac, it's been pretty decent even though editing photos is still painfully slow.


----------



## Mark

mac users will recognise this lake, which apple used as a desktop wallpaper many years ago.

Blue Lake (in Hokkaido).

all of the photos i have posted here i took myself a few years ago. w/ my trusty iPhone 6s.

the blueness comes from when a nearby volcano erupted, which caused landfalls that blocked terrain creating this pond.  the actual colour of the water effect is caused by a local waterfall that feeds the newly created pond having a rockbed that includes Au.  the aluminium in the water provides this dramatic effect.

the photo used in my avatar however is not taken by me.
it was taken by a local photographer who makes a yearly winter pilgrimage to Blue Lake to capture the winter effect.

the area has tremendous places for mountaineering related activities. like boldering in summer and BC skiing in winter.


----------



## Alli

niji said:


> Blue Lake (in Hokkaido).



Glorious!


----------



## Thomas Veil

I've had this since early in Trump's so-called administration. It's pretty self-explanatory. If anything, it's even more relevant _after_ the election than it was before.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> I've had this since early in Trump's so-called administration. It's pretty self-explanatory. If anything, it's even more relevant _after_ the election than it was before.



Alas, that’s true. I was hoping you could shed yourself of it by now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

In the Other Place, the Other Country, before they took a decision to allow everyone an avatar when they joined the forum, they used to have a system whereby one couldn't upload an avatar until one had posted - I think it was 500 posts (whereas PRSI required 100 posts before one could obtain access, while access to the Marketplace was granted once one had amassed 250 posts and been a member for six months).

I seem to recall that quite a number of people became quite agitated as they approached 500 posts, and found themselves unable to upload avatars immediately to announce this fact, something that, at the time, I thought a extraordinarily disproportionate expenditure of emotion.  

Actually, I also seem to recall that some threads were started which loudly complained about the delay in recognition of the poster's new status, and thus, allowing them to upload a carefully chosen avatar, as the system didn't seem to immediately register their change in status, invariably and inevitably followed by fulsome apologies on the part of mods, as remedial action was taken.

Anyway, MR was the first online community I had ever joined, and the whole thing was new to me.  At the time, given the fuss around this topic in MR, I even recall having to look up the noun "avatar" as I hadn't a clue what it meant, or why it was so important to some people.

When I reached the number of 500 posts, I remained avatar-less for quite some time, as it didn't really bother me, and I had no idea whatsoever what one should do, or why one should want to do it.

Moreover the whole field of digital photography was (and is) completely unfamiliar to me, as I still shoot (that is, when I still shoot) with film.

Eventually, given that I was (and still am) active on the coffee forum, - and I do love my coffee - I liked one of the avatars used by SBG, and asked him whether I could use it when he no longer felt a need for it, and he arranged for me to use (and uploaded it for me) the avatar I use here, a nicely shot image of a cup of coffee.


----------



## Yoused

_That's just, like, your opinion, man._


----------



## Joe

I haven't changed mine lol


----------



## Eric

JagRunner said:


> I haven't changed mine lol



The board has assigned you a Green J


----------



## Yoused

ericgtr12 said:


> The board has assigned you a Green J



a blue j would have been more poetic


----------



## The-Real-Deal82

I chose mine because I am a life long Liverpool Football Club fan. I got my first taste of Anfield against Luton Town in January 1990 and have loved them ever since


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> This is meant as a companion thread to the user name thread.
> 
> I change my avatar often, but I pretty much always use photos of myself, the same as I use my own name. Which reminds me..I should change it again soon!




I almost went real photo today, for some reason ...


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> I almost went real photo today, for some reason ...




So you are after all Santa Claus...   outing yourself on your special day?


----------



## Yoused

If DT was actually Santa, he would look like


----------



## jonblatho

I finally got around to putting a photo up, but it’s the same photo I use everywhere else. I took this picture because I got new glasses in a couple weeks back.


----------



## DT

Yoused said:


> If DT was actually Santa, he would look like





We __just__ watched the Xmas Futurama EPs, they're so good.  In fact, they even do a genius riff on 'Xmas' ...

*Fry* : It really puts you in the Christmas mood.

*Bender* : What-mas?

*Fry* : Christmas! You know, X-M-A-S.

*Leela* : Oh, you mean *Xmas*!  You must be using an archaic pronunciation, like when you say "ask" instead of "axe".


----------



## Zoidberg

I'm a crustacean at heart.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well, back in November I got rid of the you-know-who-pacifier avatar as promised. 

The Biden one was a placeholder. Before you-know-who, I used to switch out avatars all the time, so I'm going back to that. 

This here is the power core of the Jupiter 2. I always thought this exterior part of the ship was cool. 

Besides, it tells me that GIF animations work as avatars here.


----------



## SuperMatt

Go Bills!


----------



## Pumbaa

Ah, the age-old question... What came first, the user name or the avatar?


----------



## Clix Pix

In my case, the user name, as it is the one I use in all the forums to which I participate.   In some forums I keep one avatar consistently, while in other forums  I change things around from time to time.  This site is one where I switch avatars around when the mood strikes me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Pumbaa said:


> Ah, the age-old question... What came first, the user name or the avatar?




In my case the usename, as, when I joined MR, they didn't allow avatars until you had reached 500 posts (a stance that was subsequently changed).  

Actually, in those days, this was a source of considerable unhappiness.

In my own case, I didn't choose an avatar for ages after I had reached the required threshold of posts to be permitted to post one, and, I certainly didn't have an avatar ready to roll the minute I reached 500.  

Actually, I think it was my participation in a WW game, several months, or a year, later, that prompted me to thin about an avatar.


----------



## shadow puppet

Mine frequently changes with my mood.  I easily get bored.  I also live in the 4th padded cell on the right, lol.


----------



## Pumbaa

Clix Pix said:


> In my case, the user name, as it is the one I use in all the forums to which I participate.   In some forums I keep one avatar consistently, while in other forums  I change things around from time to time.  This site is one where I switch avatars around when the mood strikes me.



In my case the avatar. Sort of. New forum means new name, so I figured I’d just use something I shot on my last trip.

Shot with a camera of course. As far as I know my lookalike is still alive, living happily ever after and all without worries. Well, leopards, lions, cheetahs and wild dogs could possibly be a problem, or drought and stuff, but let‘s stay positive.



Scepticalscribe said:


> In my case the usename, as, when I joined MR, they didn't allow avatars until you had reached 500 posts (a stance that was subsequently changed).
> 
> Actually, in those days, this was a source of considerable unhappiness.
> 
> In my own case, I didn't choose an avatar for ages after I had reached the required threshold of posts to be permitted to post one, and, I certainly didn't have an avatar ready to roll the minute I reached 500.
> 
> Actually, I think it was my participation in a WW game, several months, or a year, later, that prompted me to thin about an avatar.



Registered a long time ago too and it took forever to get enough posts for an avatar on MR. Ended up using a nice cat I’d seen. Felt appropriate given the naming convention of OS X back then.



shadow puppet said:


> Mine frequently changes with my mood.  I easily get bored.  I also live in the 4th padded cell on the right, lol.



Hi neighbor!


----------



## User.191

The pic is a random one I found yonks ago that seemed to fit the login name...

Professionally wise i'm very public, privately not so much.


----------



## tranceking26

My Avatar on here and MR is Retsuko from the netflix series Aggretsuko. I change it a lot. 

Don't fancy putting up my photo because of dodgy folk in the past contacting me!


----------



## Runs For Fun

I decided to go with pictures of my cats because, well, I love cats! Ever since I moved into my own place I wanted to get my own cats and I finally found an adorable, inseparable bonded pair of kitten brothers about a year ago. They’re no longer tiny kittens now!


----------



## Deleted member 199

As I explained in the other thread. It seemed like a good time to get off my ass and change it, literally.

so in the other place it’s this:



Here it’s this:



As for the why in general, to paraphrase Joe Lycett, the hedgehog is my spirit animal and he tells me to do things.


----------



## Alli

Stephen.R said:


> As for the why in general, to paraphrase Joe Lycett, the hedgehog is my spirit animal and he tells me to do things.



I am going to get a hedgehog one day. I have wanted one for a long time. My husband just rolls his eyes when I talk about it.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Alli said:


> I am going to get a hedgehog one day. I have wanted one for a long time. My husband just rolls his eyes when I talk about it.



I've wanted one since I lived in Australia - where they don't occur naturally and are illegal to import. Lived here for 8 1/2 years, where they're readily available... couldn't quite bring myself to do it. I'm not really a fan of putting animals in cages, and there's no way a hedgehog could live cage free in this house.


----------



## Ulenspiegel

Avatar = statue of Thyl Ulenspiegel.


----------



## fischersd

(same one as MR) - My Dad's place on Lake Huron - some of the most amazing sunsets on "Ontario's West Coast".  Many treasured memories when my parents were alive.

Heh - that shot was sitting on the log in the photo on the right.


----------



## BigMcGuire

Ulenspiegel said:


> Avatar = statue of Thyl Ulenspiegel.



Well that was an interesting read. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Till_Eulenspiegel


----------



## Pumbaa

fischersd said:


> (same one as MR) - My Dad's place on Lake Huron - some of the most amazing sunsets on "Ontario's West Coast".  Many treasured memories when my parents were alive.
> 
> Heh - that shot was sitting on the log in the photo on the right.
> 
> View attachment 5401View attachment 5402



Awesome, was considering directing you to this thread after seeing the picture, but you made it here anyway.


----------



## Yoused

I meant to say


Spoiler: because


----------



## Deleted member 199

Yoused said:


> I meant to say
> 
> 
> Spoiler: because



I still think either you, or the universe is trolling us all with that avatar.


----------



## User.45

Because DS9 was the best of the Star Trek series and Sisko the best captain...


----------



## B S Magnet

Yoused said:


> I meant to say
> 
> 
> Spoiler: because




“C’MON MAN… THIS AFFECTS ALL OF US, MAN… I’m staying, finishing my coffee… enjoying my coffee…”


My avatar:

This was shortly after I added the XGA upgrade/retrofit (which was a hot mod to do with these back in, uh, 2007, but taking me until 2018 before I had all the right parts to make it happen).

During all of that, I discovered a little-known feature of all the clamshell iBooks:

In 1999, Apple actually purpose-designed the iBook to have a backlit Apple icon on the lid. But sometime between design, testing, prototyping, and first manufacture, an executive decision was made (probably by Jobs) to cover up the translucent window with opaque, adhesive-backed aluminium foil (not unlike the kind you might find sealing your yoghurt tub).

The reason? The Apple logo mark is right-side-up when self-propped (with handle at top), but when using it on a table or on your lap, the logo mark appears upside-down to other people. I guess Jobs wasn’t keen on this, because the foil backing was clearly thrown on very late in development. It wouldn’t be for another year when the Pismo PowerBook came out that the familiar glowing Apple, right-side-up when in use, premiered officially.

I removed that adhesive foil because of course I did.


----------



## Pumbaa

Guess an update is needed after uploading a new avatar.

Why? Simply couldn’t resist the lion after making a post in another thread.


----------



## DT

Good call, I stayed with a Futurama theme, it's the Robot Devil (kind of a halloween-esque change ...)


----------



## Deleted member 215

It's a variant on my MR avatar. It's the same character from _Nanatsu no Taizai_.


----------



## floridakilos

It's a picture of me I used on Steam a decade ago and I photoshopped the red X on because I thought it was edgy.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Mine is a Boob Cube.  Just one of the many, many Rubik's cubes I have.  Which is just part of a much larger puzzle collection.  I love puzzles.  When I die, my kids will have hundreds of puzzles to sort through that ought to net them tens of dollars on the open market.


----------



## Joe

The logo for UTSA - Go Runners!


----------



## ronntaylor

Jesus, who knows.


----------



## Yoused

JagRunner said:


> The logo for UTSA - Go Runners!



Have you seen the scrap metal version outside Las Cruces?





(obviously not the actual UTSA mascot, as such, but)


----------



## Joe

Yoused said:


> Have you seen the scrap metal version outside Las Cruces?
> 
> View attachment 9584
> 
> (obviously not the actual UTSA mascot, as such, but)




I haven't seen that one, but we have something similar in the Houston area. I used to drive by it when going to my ex's house lol 
Ours is on the side of a freeway and I could never slow down enough to get a good picture, and I don't want to have an accident. Maybe one day I'll just stop on the side of the road and get a good pic.


----------



## sgtaylor5

It's a pie chart I found on the internet. It's a scene; starting with the dark blue (ocean), light blue (sky), dark green (hill), light green (grass), black (road), gray (path), yellow (sand).


----------



## ericwn

P_X said:


> Because DS9 was the best of the Star Trek series and Sisko the best captain...




In an alternate universe without Picard, maybe.


----------



## User.45

ericwn said:


> In an alternate universe without Picard, maybe.



Luc has nothin' on me.


----------



## ericwn

My avatar is an image done by one of my favourite artists, Rodney Matthews and is his interpretation of Arioch, lord of chaos from the series of Elric fantasy books by Michael Moorcock.


----------



## yaxomoxay

My first MR avatar was Von Braun. NASA = Not enough power. 

My second MR avatar - the one most people even here are familiar with - was Henry Kissinger. Secretary of State has decent power, but not enough. 

My current avatar is Marcus Aurelius. Emperor of the known world is ok for now.


----------



## Alli

yaxomoxay said:


> My second MR avatar - the one most people even here are familiar with - was Henry Kissinger. Secretary of State has decent power, but not enough.



My mother loves to tell the story of when I was a baby and would be sleeping soundly until Kissinger came on the radio or telly. I would then wake up screaming. Apparently his voice really set me off.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Alli said:


> My mother loves to tell the story of when I was a baby and would be sleeping soundly until Kissinger came on the radio or telly. I would then wake up screaming. Apparently his voice really set me off.



Ahahahha. Yeah his voice is not soothing but trust me his old pressers are a snooze.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> My mother loves to tell the story of when I was a baby and would be sleeping soundly until Kissinger came on the radio or telly. I would then wake up screaming. Apparently his voice really set me off.



Probably nicer story than Von Braun's V-2's.


----------



## MEJHarrison

ericwn said:


> In an alternate universe without Picard, maybe.




Picard?   

Of Kirk, Picard, Sisko, Janeway and Archer, they are clearly in this order:

1. Sisko
2. Archer
3. Kirk
4. Janeway
5. Picard

If you don't agree with that, let me just say I'm not the only person out there who would put them in that order.  I have no clue who the rest are, but there's over 7 billion people on this planet.  Surely I can't be the only person on the planet to feel that's the correct order.


----------



## ericwn

MEJHarrison said:


> Picard?
> 
> Of Kirk, Picard, Sisko, Janeway and Archer, they are clearly in this order:
> 
> 1. Sisko
> 2. Archer
> 3. Kirk
> 4. Janeway
> 5. Picard
> 
> If you don't agree with that, let me just say I'm not the only person out there who would put them in that order. I have no clue who the rest are, but there's over 7 billion people on this planet. Surely I can't be the only person on the planet to feel that's the correct order.




I now am even more certain that this forum is a gateway to alternative universes


----------



## Edd

MEJHarrison said:


> Picard?
> 
> Of Kirk, Picard, Sisko, Janeway and Archer, they are clearly in this order:
> 
> 1. Sisko
> 2. Archer
> 3. Kirk
> 4. Janeway
> 5. Picard
> 
> If you don't agree with that, let me just say I'm not the only person out there who would put them in that order.  I have no clue who the rest are, but there's over 7 billion people on this planet.  Surely I can't be the only person on the planet to feel that's the correct order.



This list is an outrage; I can’t even discuss it rationally. Good day to you.


----------



## ericwn

And interesting side note, Burnham is missing from every Trek post.


----------



## User.45

ericwn said:


> And interesting side note, Burnham is missing from every Trek post.



Don't even know who that is, but it's hard...


----------



## ericwn

P_X said:


> Don't even know who that is, but it's hard...




QED on my above theory then. Your universe is blessed!


----------



## yaxomoxay

P_X said:


> Probably nicer story than Von Braun's V-2's.



Interesting- albeit ineffective - war machines. They have one at the Rockets museum in Huntsville, AL and one at the Comsosphere in KS (where the only surviving Sputnik is also present). I don’t recall seeing one in Mississippi, Houston or Cape Canaveral.
Here’s a pic I took.


----------



## yaxomoxay

MEJHarrison said:


> Picard?
> 
> Of Kirk, Picard, Sisko, Janeway and Archer, they are clearly in this order:
> 
> 1. Sisko
> 2. Archer
> 3. Kirk
> 4. Janeway
> 5. Picard



Picard fifth?? Is this a joke? You see kids, this is what heavy drugs do. 
Picard #1.


----------



## Yoused

yaxomoxay said:


> Picard fifth?? Is this a joke? You see kids, this is what heavy drugs do.
> Picard #1.



Matt Decker belongs at the top of the list, obviously., right above Peter Quincy Taggart.


----------



## Renzatic

MEJHarrison said:


> Picard?
> 
> Of Kirk, Picard, Sisko, Janeway and Archer, they are clearly in this order:
> 
> 1. Sisko
> 2. Archer
> 3. Kirk
> 4. Janeway
> 5. Picard
> 
> If you don't agree with that, let me just say I'm not the only person out there who would put them in that order.  I have no clue who the rest are, but there's over 7 billion people on this planet.  Surely I can't be the only person on the planet to feel that's the correct order.




Archer? Really?


----------



## MEJHarrison

ericwn said:


> And interesting side note, Burnham is missing from every Trek post.




I've only caught a couple seasons so far.  But since we're already in this alternate universe, Burnham > Picard for at least the first two seasons.   

Janeway and Picard boldly followed regulations.   That's what lands them at the bottom of the list.  I need a captain who knows when the toss the rulebook and do the right thing.

Since I already got this ball rolling, I should just get it all out.  Or perhaps take my heaviest drugs?    My theory is Roddenberry took the Kirk character.  He removed the womanizing asshole and decide to make him 1st officer.  Then he took the spineless husk of what remained and called him Captain.  Give him a funny accent, a cup of tea and a brain and you end up with Picard.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Renzatic said:


> Archer? Really?




Really.  I wouldn't rank the show as high as it's captain.  But as captains go, I really liked Archer.


----------



## ericwn

MEJHarrison said:


> I've only caught a couple seasons so far. But since we're already in this alternate universe, Burnham > Picard for at least the first two seasons.
> 
> Janeway and Picard boldly followed regulations.  That's what lands them at the bottom of the list. I need a captain who knows when the toss the rulebook and do the right thing.
> 
> Since I already got this ball rolling, I should just get it all out. Or perhaps take my heaviest drugs?  My theory is Roddenberry took the Kirk character. He removed the womanizing asshole and decide to make him 1st officer. Then he took the spineless husk of what remained and called him Captain. Give him a funny accent, a cup of tea and a brain and you end up with Picard.




I’ll side with yaxo. This must be a joke. And Picard was kicked out of the fleet for the right thing. That’s how his career ends. 

Burnham is just a selfie to me. But that’s still better than that religious cult figure that Cisco becomes.


----------



## ericwn

Yoused said:


> Matt Decker belongs at the top of the list, obviously., right above Peter Quincy Taggart.




Who and who?


----------



## Hrafn

ericwn said:


> Who and who?



Peter Quincy Taggert is from Galaxy Quest.


----------



## Pumbaa

ericwn said:


> Who and who?



What, you don’t watch historical documents?


----------



## ericwn

Pumbaa said:


> What, you don’t watch historical documents?




A tv show is a document to you now?


----------



## Hrafn

Pumbaa said:


> What, you don’t watch historical documents?



The poor termites.  Thermites, I meant thermites.


----------



## Hrafn

ericwn said:


> A tv show is a document to you now?



They were in Galaxy Quest.  So upset about the crew of the SS Minnow...


----------



## Yoused

ericwn said:


> who?



One of th best characters ever


Spoiler: Commodore Matt Decker








_Don't you think I know that? There was, but not anymore._​





And speaking of Star Trek, that guy who went up in space with Captain Kirk a few weeks ago seems to have been wearing the wrong color shirt.


----------



## MEJHarrison

It feels like a Galaxy Quest kind of day. It's been a few years.  I checked and it seems I replaced my DVD with a Blu-ray at some point and it still has the wrapper on it. So that's a perfect excuse to get it out and watch it.

Now that we agree (plus or minus a few outliers) on who the best captains are, I have nothing better to do today. Well, I _*do*_ have a new VR game.  But I can watch the movie while the headset recharges.


----------



## Edd

Yoused said:


> One of th best characters ever
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Commodore Matt Decker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't you think I know that? There was, but not anymore._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of Star Trek, that guy who went up in space with Captain Kirk a few weeks ago seems to have been wearing the wrong color shirt.



Thought you meant this guy until you posted that pic. Willard Decker from ST: TMP.


----------



## Pumbaa

ericwn said:


> A tv show is a document to you now?



Watch Galaxy Quest. You won’t regret it.


----------



## Yoused

Pumbaa said:


> Watch Galaxy Quest. You won’t regret it.



But you have to manage to get your shirt off first.



MEJHarrison said:


> I can watch the movie while the headset recharges.



Can you set the soundtrack to Thermian on that one?


----------



## MEJHarrison

Yoused said:


> But you have to manage to get your shirt off first.
> 
> 
> Can you set the soundtrack to Thermian on that one?




I'm honestly not sure.  I'll have to check...

It is indeed there.


----------



## Renzatic

ericwn said:


> A tv show is a document to you now?




Never give up! Never surrender!


----------



## Hrafn

Renzatic said:


> Never give up! Never surrender!



"Now you have to get through the Chompers!"

"Hey, guys? the red thingy is heading towards the green thingy..."

"Look, I have one job on this ship.  it's stupid, but I'm going do it!"


----------



## User.191

Renzatic said:


> Never give up! Never surrender!




Love that movie. Terrific story. Excellent acting. Spot on humor. And Missi Pyle.

Oh my, does I have a serious crush on her… 

(Just don’t tell the wife)


----------



## Yoused

_Guys, maybe you should … *oh, that's not right*!_


----------



## Pumbaa

Arne Alligator. Niece got him from Santa so I’m giving the lion a break.


----------



## ericwn

Pumbaa said:


> Arne Alligator. Niece got him from Santa so I’m giving the lion a break.




I like him. Must be a domestic breed, with the hat and all.


----------



## Pumbaa

ericwn said:


> I like him. Must be a domestic breed, with the hat and all.



Ha could also have eaten a tourist and kept the hat as a trophy.

In any case, a handsome and sophisticated dude. Very suitable for representing a certain warthog as his avatar.


----------

